# Controller for a Permanent Magnet motor - suggestions



## Jack Squat (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

I need some info from you guys concerning a Permanent Magnet motor I just got for my next motorcycle ev conversion. I just finished another cycle with a series motor and Curtis controller.

Can I use a regular Curtis controller for the PM motor? I can get the Curtis controllers pretty cheap and they do the job.

I figured that a PM motor require a different controller. Then, I noticed that Kelly's website lists a Series/Permanent Magnet controller. That led me to think that maybe the plain old Curtis might work for this motor.

If the Curtis won't work then do you have any suggestions as to a cheap controller that will?

Thanks!


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I know some of the Curtis controllers like the 1204 and 1205 can be used with PM motors. It is in their documentation. Hope that helps. here is a link to Curtis


http://curtisinst.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=cProducts.dspProductCategory&catID=11


----------



## Jack Squat (Jun 22, 2008)

Fantastic! Thanks for the help.

The 1204 controller just happens to be the one that I can get for a nice price.

These forums have been a real godsend. Thank you.


----------



## mrcshbs (Nov 25, 2008)

the curtis 1204/5 can be used with either motor... if you have an A2 pole in the controller, leave it disconected when used a PM motor.

only use the B+ B- and M-


----------

